# العاب طبية



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخترت لكم هاد الموقع الي بحب يتعلم كيف يتم فحص الدم عن طريق لعبة عبر الانترنت لديك هذا الموقع:



http://nobelprize.org/educational_games/medicine/landsteiner/


:15::5:


----------



## eng_mohand (17 مارس 2007)

لعبه رائعه بدايه موفقه وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## Biomedical (17 مارس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

لعبة مفيدة وتعليمية .

سلمت يداك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## chocoman (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووررر كتير :67:


----------



## omarin (7 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ....هلأ بجربها:77:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذه اللعبة الرائعة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاخت الوفية (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم بلال :75:
لعبة حلوي وظريفي
مع الاسف خطأت بنقل الدم وماتو:86:


----------



## mohabd28eg (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------

